# Template for Restaurant Depot Shopping



## mollysmom (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi, curious if anyone has developed a spreadsheet for Restaurant Depot Shopping that they'd be willing to share before I recreate the wheel. Thanks!


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Template? Please explain. I just make a "shopping list".


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

halb said:


> Template? Please explain. I just make a "shopping list".


Me too. Went today in fact. I must admit, I've been so many times I generally write my list in the order I'll find the stuff in the aisles and various departments (more or less).


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Same here. Go in the door, turn left and go around from there. I pretty much know where everything is.

Maybe the OP is looking to create (again, in order by how the store is arranged) a list of what they regularly buy so they can just check off what is needed? Dunno. I would be interested in what she has in mind.


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

halb said:


> Same here. Go in the door, turn left and go around from there. I pretty much know where everything is.
> 
> Maybe the OP is looking to create (again, in order by how the store is arranged) a list of what they regularly buy so they can just check off what is needed? Dunno. I would be interested in what she has in mind.


Me too. Each location is laid out differently, and what she buys is sure to be quite different than what I buy, so even if I had a "template", it wouldn't do anyone much good.


----------



## mollysmom (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes, a spreadsheet with all the common items bought, arranged by location so I can just input quantities needed that week to make it easier for my shopper. We have started to create our own, but I hate to recreate the wheel if someone's already got one laid out.


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

mollysmom said:


> Yes, a spreadsheet with all the common items bought, arranged by location so I can just input quantities needed that week to make it easier for my shopper. We have started to create our own, but I hate to recreate the wheel if someone's already got one laid out.


Not to be snarky, but how can anyone else's list be useful to you? I go to RD every few weeks to get things I either can't get from my broadliner, or that I can save serious money. My trip yesterday I went for lo temp dish chemicals, 10 cases frozen croissant, 12 cases smoked salmon, 1 bag Quahogs, 1 bag Gala apples, a case of 56 ct. navel oranges, some spices, toilet paper, heavy cream, raw gyro meat, deli meats, random chicken, breadcrumbs, stainless flatware, 10 ounce PET cups with lids, and pure maple syrup. I doubt that you have interest in the majority of my list. And my store is certainly laid our differently than yours. Afraid there's no shortcut.


----------



## mollysmom (Feb 16, 2014)

Not to be snarky back, but if there's a template, it's easy to edit and change items without recreating the whole layout.


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

mollysmom said:


> Not to be snarky back, but if there's a template, it's easy to edit and change items without recreating the whole layout.


Ok...I guess I'll be snarky after all. What you're asking for is stupid. My items are different. My store is different.

Make a list based on the layout of YOUR particular store and YOUR particular items and be done with it. It's not hard.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Maybe she doesn't know how to create something like that in Excel from scratch and is looking for something already done to modify. Don't know why you would need Excel unless you think you are going to calculate costs. You can't use previous costs because they constantly change.

Just make a list and be done with it.


----------



## mollysmom (Feb 16, 2014)

It's not hard, but it takes time, which is something I don't have a lot of, especially for people who don't want to be helpful, but only to try to prove their superiority. I politely asked a simple question. If you don't have something productive to contribute, why respond at all? I see it a lot on this forum which is probably why I don't use it.


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

This forum has an abundance of smart and experienced individuals who spend a lot of their time and effort helping others with questions and issues. If you don't use it, that's your loss. I've attempted to point out that what you are seeking is futile as my items are different than yours, as is my store layout. You don't want to hear it evidently. If I sent you my "template" (which I don't have, I simply write a list") you'd have to change my items to yours. Then you'd have to change where things are located in your store vs. mine. (I have 4 stores in my area and they are all COMPLETELY different in layout and selection.) It's FAR EASIER just to complete your own list from scratch. That's what I've been attempting to say, but you don't want to hear it. It has nothing to do with "superiority".


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

It's been a long time since I logged in to my RD account, but I seem to recall that there's an order history of sorts that could become your order guide/template?


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

If order history only worked. I think it used to.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

mollysmom said:


> If you don't have something productive to contribute, why respond at all?


You asked for a template. We told you why such a thing would not be practical. Isn't that something productive?


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

mollysmom said:


> It's not hard, but it takes time, which is something I don't have a lot of, especially for people who don't want to be helpful, but only to try to prove their superiority. I see it a lot on this forum which is probably why I don't use it.


Yes, I notice that too. The problem as I see it is some people come here to ask a question but they already have their mind made up. When we don't agree with them or validate their ideas they get defensive or insulted.


----------

